# Crisp and Dry versus unbranded Vegetable Oil



## odyssey06 (24 Aug 2017)

Crisp and Dry is priced at €3.15 for 1 litre in Tesco:
https://www.tesco.ie/groceries/Product/Details/?id=258732769

Tesco Vegetable oil is €1.35 for 1 litre:
https://www.tesco.ie/groceries/Product/Details/?id=254918067

They are both 100% Rapeseed oil... any reason why I shouldn't switch???


----------



## dub_nerd (24 Aug 2017)

You definitely _should_ switch. There are a bunch of Tesco products which are a fraction of the price of their branded counterparts and which are equal in quality. The ones I would buy regularly include: cooking oils, cornflakes (nicer than Kelloggs), tinned fish, rice and pastas, toilet rolls and tissues, washing up liquid, dishwasher and laundry tabs. A Quantum Finish dishwasher tab costs about six times the price of a Tesco All-In-One tab for arguably no improvement in performance (and certainly not a factor of six improvement).


----------



## Monbretia (24 Aug 2017)

I've actually looked at the crisp and dry too, I make my own mayonnaise and always feel I'd like a better quality product when you're eating it straight as such but I wonder as you say is there actually any difference at all.   Now I do use part mild olive oil but you need a bland oil mainly or it just ruins it


----------



## demoivre (24 Aug 2017)

odyssey06 said:


> They are both 100% Rapeseed oil... any reason why I shouldn't switch???



The pro- inflammatory effect of Vegetable oil on the body.


----------



## mathepac (24 Aug 2017)

The pro-inflammatory effects of vegetable oils correlate strongly with their method of extraction and the balance of omega-3 and omega-6 oils in the diet. Cold pressed oils are the safest option; oils extracted by heating and the use of harmful/toxic solvents are the worst. NOTE: If the container doesn't say cold-pressed virgin oil then you are guaranteed it has been extracted by heating and solvents and has probably been adulterated with lower quality oil than the "headline" product.

This guy's "6 reasons" have decent science behind them - http://www.healthline.com/nutrition/6-reasons-why-vegetable-oils-are-toxic#section1

Beware of the latest, greatest, "like OMG amaaazing" food guru on morning TV with a book or a diet to flog - they'll probably have as much science about them as the presenters. "Not a lot" as  Mr Debbie McGee used to say.

This is not health advice, just advice to educate yourselves about the pros and cons of various foodstuffs and to discard the faddies' opinions.

Bye-the-bye, this is all developing the same way as he stuff about red-meat being dangerous, which is of course utter nonsense. The studies in the US were based on factory-farmed beef fed cornmeal and manufactured foods rather than their natural diet of grass. This false news lead directly to the faddy eating of bison, deer, buffalo and other cloven-footed beasts instead of cows/bovines because they all ate their natural diet of grass! The wheel is about to turn though with the "alternative" meat and milk sources now being factory-farmed! You heard it here first folks.


----------



## Monbretia (24 Aug 2017)

What will I make my mayonnaise out of?  It's mainly oil no matter what you do with it 

I actually used a bottle of Udo's Oil mixed with olive oil once for a batch of super healthy mayonnaise but I flippin hate the taste of Udos oil and could even taste it no matter what I did with the mayonnaise, made tartare sauce out of some which has enough other flavours you would think to kill the taste but no good!


----------



## mathepac (25 Aug 2017)

As above, use "cold-pressed" "virgin" oils from whatever plant you want to use and of whatever flavour or colour best suits your pallette.


----------



## newtothis (25 Aug 2017)

Monbretia said:


> What will I make my mayonnaise out of?  It's mainly oil no matter what you do with it



Sunflower oil is a good option - very mild, so it doesn't flavour the end-product too much. You can also get "light" olive oils which work well too.

To the OP: if two things are indeed 100% of anything, then there is no difference other than the packaging and marketing behind it.


----------

